# GERD and an Ulcer (First Time Poster)



## smagrl11 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,The results of my endoscopy showed an ulcer and serious GERD. I don't have terrible symptoms, and have no stomach pain and rarely indigestion so I was really surprised about the ulcer. My GI (who I'm not a fan of) told me nothing about how to treat the ulcer. I've been on Prilosec for 5 years and never feel serious symptoms of the GERD. However lately I'm getting a "lump in the throat" feeling after eating which, I assume, is the GERD. I take 20 mg per day of Omeprazole. My GP today gave me the choice of a 40mg dose or adding Pepcid to my 20mg. I chose adding the Pepcid. Has anyone had to add Pepcid (or other similar meds) - does that work better or should I have her up the RX to 40mg on the omeprazole?Also, any thoughts on how to deal with the ulcer (that I know nothing about as my GI didn't want to talk about it)Thanks!Barri


----------



## Jackson.James 2-27 (Aug 23, 2012)

well im about to go in a get the EGD i believe it was called ive been waiting for this procedure for 2 months but its through the army and theres always sickcall, but im 22 and im pretty sure i have ulcers i coughed up blood, and can barley sleep but when i find out i do i can try to get back at ya if you want


----------

